
The history of Japan in 9 minutes - rmason
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mh5LY4Mz15o
======
codehotter
I love this. There's something unique about mixing a traditionally dry topic
like history with the super playfulness of the narration. The choice of words,
the ridiculous flashing text and little pictures and jingles... Couldn't stop
watching.

------
mappu
Love that cozy vaporwave ﻿ＡＥＳＴＨＥＴＩＣ

